# Unique Fox !



## yooperyotebuster (Dec 13, 2005)

My buddies and I killed this fox Saturday morning. I saw him cross the road on my way home from work Friday night! Gary (far right) killed him at 40 yards with a 3 1/2 inch load of T's. I have never seen one with this much balck in him!

[siteimg]3641[/siteimg]


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

thats a really neat specimen, looks to me like he may have melanism, which is a genetic variation on the opposite end of albinism. melanism is somewhat species specific and in some populations of red fox, and gray squirells can be common, like albinism, melanistic animals have a lack of UV protection. thats one to get either tanned or mounted, nice catch.


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

That's pretty unique....you guys plan on doing anything with him?


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Really neat fox... Never seen one like that either.


----------



## Grunter (Feb 11, 2006)

Way Cool! Would make a cool mount. Dave :beer:


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Yooper,

That is a cool fox. If you don't mind me asking, what is that emblem on your hats? I noticed all 3 of you have the same hat on. Just curious.


----------



## PAhunter271 (Jan 16, 2006)

Not very many people hunt fox around my house so i see some big ones. The last one i saw was about the size of a yote and was colored similar to that. i jus thought it was mud at first.


----------



## yooperyotebuster (Dec 13, 2005)

Gary is undecided as to what exactly he is going to do yet. He has a life sizer mount of one that is blonde. He built a display case with a terrain in it it looks great. He's seriously thinking of doing the same.


----------



## Van Wey (Jul 15, 2005)

Nice lookin fox!! Go ahead with a full body mount!!


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

That deserves to be lifesize mounted without a doubt


----------



## n8line1978 (Dec 21, 2005)

I've seen a few like that right in the Soo.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

very nice I'm jealous  you will regret it if you don't get it mounted :wink:


----------



## HUNTING JUNKY (Feb 24, 2006)

Really cool! Never seen one like that and hope i can shoot one some day! :beer: :sniper:


----------

